# Info needed for older Bianchi



## tderamo (Oct 29, 2009)

Can Anyone Identify the year of this Bianchi Classica?
Front and rear derailer are Shimano, Crankset-Sakae, Brakes-Dia Compe, Wheels-Suzue,
Bars-Sakae Custom, Shifters-Shimano. Model no. KS428860. Under the model no. there is the number 8. Any info I can get would be helpful.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Based on the info you gave, it sounds like a Japanese built Bianchi from the 80's,,What Shimano components are on the bike?
Is there a tubing sticker on the downtube?


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

There is noone, that I am aware of, that has been able to crack the Bianchi serial # code. Many have tried. Many have died. A good starting point is to date the components. here's a link to a great site that explains how to date Shimano parts. I think there is a similar one for Dia-Compe. Try dating several of the components. That sounds like a bit of an odd mix. There is no way of knowing if and when parts have been replaced. One important bit of info is the tube set. There may be a decal on the down tube or seat tube. A bit of info that I've picked up researching my Bianchis, in the late 70's, I think, the exchange rate was such that many of the major frame builders had there frames made in Japan. Most of them were very good frames, Ishiwata, Tange, Miyata, to name a few. These double, triple, and even quad butted tube sets are still very sought after. However; by the mid-eighties, the exchange rate had changed and many companies moved their frame manufacturing to Taiwan. Bianchi brought some of their's back to Italy. I found this out with my own search for info on my 85 Bianchi Limited with Shimano 600 group. The frame is heavy as heck, but it was made in Italy.
https://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm


----------

